# Shoes?



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 10, 2006)

What do you all wear on your feet in the darkroom?

Me dogs are killin me!


----------



## KevinR (Feb 10, 2006)

Just socks, But there are pretty thick rugs on the floor.

There is a reason chefs wear these:
http://catalog.chefshoes.com


----------



## terri (Feb 10, 2006)

I have carpet, and like to go barefoot as a general rule. :mrgreen: 

BUT, I do better when I put on my gym shoes for support. My legs aren't nearly as tired at the end of a session. :thumbup:


----------



## Pepper04 (Feb 17, 2006)

chef type shoes work well, acording to my fiance.
you can also throw a chair in the darkroom 

personally i just wear my tennis shoes


----------



## panzershreck (Feb 17, 2006)

shoes, darkroom floors i have been in have always been either tiled or concrete


----------



## merlot (Feb 26, 2006)

me knitted slippers


----------

